# some mices from my litters



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

some nice pics i think... from some mices of my last litters...

my blue "Nala" 









hm blue agouti burmese 



























"Quandoline" Sepia


















"Quenda" Sepia satin









"Quangili" Sepia wight agouti









"Quana"black tan









"Queene" Black Berkshire









"Pearl" Silver satin Berkshire


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh a berkshire, very nice pictures


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

How cute! You have some very photogenic mice


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:love :love More amazing pics of beautiful mice


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice poses you've captured! very big pics some of them though, i have a huge screen 
and some of them don't fit on. some also need a slight crop, really lovely photos of some 
absolutely beautiful looking mice!! I love the white paws on Queenie! with your permission, 
can I have a play with some of the pics with my flashy software? (I wan't to be a professional photogrpaher).

Vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

with your permission, 
can I have a play with some of the pics with my flashy software? (I wan't to be a professional photogrpaher).

? i don't realy understand ... do you want to use some photos!? sorry my englisch  ..

you can use them, but please dont i will see wath you have done with them :mrgreen:

jes queene ist sooo nice .... berkshire is my favorite marked ... i breed it in ather colours too, but with black it looks so cute i think :mrgreen:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

this is good too... every step a mice *gg*






















































































































some of my gerbils












































































































































































ääächz

so i think thats enough pic for today


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

All i meant was if I could do a bit of editing of your photois for YOU. not for me, I wouldn't use them, as theyre not mine to use!

okay here are my efforts on the ones i really liked...




























hope you like them. save them to your computer by all means and use as you wish, they are your photos!

Vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hey thanks.. they looks verry good after your work...
sorry, that i don't understand so good...


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

wow you have some gorgeous mice and gibs!!! looks like they are extremely well looked after! i've tried to take some pics of my pets but they are just so fidgety and won't sit still x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

wow they are some really fantastic pictures, I'm going back to look again, they're weren't "too big" for me they're just perfect I wish you could come and show my mice how to stand so beautifully!!

I love the blue bermese how did you make that I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

do you want to make pics like this oder the blue burmese*gg*

the blue burmese are verry sweet,

mather : lilac tan a(t)a bb Cc(-) dd Pp 
vather : Burmese fox. a(t)a Bb c(ch)c(h) Dd Pp

the litter
himalayan fox
siam fox
chocolate tan
black tan
blue burmese
lilac
lilac tan
pew tan/fox (an burmese with pp i think ?)

wich colour the himalyan and siam are, i dont know..and i dont know, how i get himi and siam in this litter, but i work for ist *gg*

lg mel


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

vivian ur mice are beautiful  x


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

great pics and i love your gerbils too. It makes me wanna get some again.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks .. oh yes gerbils are verry sweet , but i dont like, that they cant be happy in big groups

i like big groups of mices , but this one just like to have one friend.... :roll:

my fancy mices in a group with 23 pets.... thats funny to see :mrgreen: i love it *gg*


----------

